# Peacock cichlids need air bubbler or not?



## Soup3777 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Do peacock tanks need air bubblers or strong filter suffice?*​
strong filter only1694.12%air bubblers needed15.88%


----------



## Soup3777 (Jan 28, 2012)

I have an air bubbler but im not sure if i should add it to the tank.

55 gallon with a 110 gallon filter that create water agitation.

should i add an air bubbler and if so. how much because i have 2 ports to setup multiple bubbler spots in the tank.

thanks all,

sean


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Most people are going for a "natural" look, which doesn't include an air bubbler.


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

I wouldnt add it but its your tank. If you like bubbles put it in, no harm in it.


----------



## hero782 (Sep 28, 2011)

I had bubblers on all my tanks, but I took them out. IMO it looks better without


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Air is good for fry tumblers and sponge filters though.


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

If you don't have live plants in the tank then there is no real reason to add a bubbler except for ascetics.

Unless you have PH crash problems, but in this case there are better options to consider first.


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

no u dont need air bubblers,look better with out it


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

air stones = noise... your call..

If you have surface agitation from your current filter breaking any sort of film on the water and the fish aren't at the surface gasping, you may not need to bother.


----------



## Soup3777 (Jan 28, 2012)

k cool ill sell my new bubbler.

whats the point of having a bubbler then?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Soup3777 said:


> whats the point of having a bubbler then?


None, that's why we don't have them. :lol: To be fair, there are some experienced fishkeepers that think air stones are not given enough credit.


----------



## Soup3777 (Jan 28, 2012)

when in doubt, go NATURAL.

thx

DJ


----------



## S14Swap240sx (Jan 3, 2011)

i found them to be used by sick fish... i guess its personal but im running hydro sponges off my airpump.. going to have 3 in the sump.. ran a line for one airstone that i can control with its own valve outside of the tank. it cant hurt..

personal choice.. the lfs says no.. the dude i get my fish from say yes (who doesnt sell airpumps)

in the end.. i see sick fish sticking close to the bubbles. maybe im going crazy tho


----------



## Soup3777 (Jan 28, 2012)

do live plant tanks need air bubbler? or is that an unnecessary accessory as well?


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

Air bubblers in a live plant tank are needed (well not needed but recommended) when you do co2 injection at high levels, it would not be on full time, but rather co2 and o2 injection controlled by a ph controller.

No personal Experience of it myself, just never had that much money, like a whole new fish tank to do a setup like that heh.

EDIT: sorry kids came home had to cut it short.

Also used in a planted aquarium for low flow systems using under gravel or sponge filtration.

Not every fish or every plant like a high flow, quite a lot do thou and for most setups its not needed, but def not harmful at all.

It can also be used for better heater control in the absence of noise fans, bubblers are noisy, but not as much as fans for cooling.

A lot of new cheaper to come by technology has come about that have made air bubblers more and more obsolete, but they still have some uses.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

No, plants don't need an air bubbler either. Air pumps are a cheap way to power a filter, like a sponge or undergravel filter, and they're good for creating circulation. I personally hate the way they look in a display tank, and have plenty of better devices for these purposes.

My fry tank uses air to power the filter because it's cheap, versatile, and easy to throttle back.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

An airstone cannot hurt.

The fish like the current, which you can create via stronger filtration and also get the side benefit of, well...filtration. :thumb: The filters (canisters) also have the second side benefit of silence.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Of course you need air to run your plastic treasure chest and scuba diver...


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

> Of course you need air to run your plastic treasure chest and scuba diver...


You could use a power head on a timer. Or it could act as a CO2 reactor of sorts


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Introducing the Takashi Amano all glass CO2 reactor / treasure chest!


----------

